# My first quad coil build



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

Did my very first quad coil build
I used 28g kanthal 3mm id, 6wraps each came to 0.35ohms
Used Dove cotton.
Tank used is the Fountain v2 rda
Mod used eVic vtc mini 


I angled then slightly towards each other. 


















I wicked from the top of the coils down and pulled the cotton down and out




Then cut shorter













All tucked in





Flavour is very nice and lekker clouds
Vaped it between 30-40 w
My sweet spot was at 35w






Quite impressed with myself for my first quad build

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

impressive build !

nicely done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

so just a note. if all coils are identical then the power will be spilt evenly among each coil. so your 35w is actually 8.75w per coil.

and that the reason for high powered mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

I am quite impressed too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/1/16)

Very cool, looks great !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/1/16)

Wow!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sebastian (18/1/16)

That looks great dude! How does she vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

Sebastian said:


> That looks great dude! How does she vape?


Dudette as my grandad use to say...

Vapes nice. Flavour is great and clouds are nice and big. Didn't have alot of time to test it out but will go chill at lunch and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Naeem (19/1/16)

Looks awesome ... 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

